# Interesting/Amusing puppy behavior



## san24 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think people on this forum might find these two incidents interesting /amusing.

Event 1 :
I have a 16 week Vizsla "Z". We go on adventures every single day. Couple of weeks ago, we went on a hike that runs parallel to the river. After a brief walk, we took a break. I sat next to the river, and Z was doing his thing. I let him do whatever keeping a close eye. He ran into the woods, I could see him through the brush and hear him, and it`s not unusual behavior for him - so I didn`t bother much. Whatever he was doing had his full attention and he was thoroughly enjoying it.

After sometime, I called him back and he came all happy. He smelled horrible! I couldn`t bear it. He went back to the area in the brush, and came back smelling worse. He smelled soo bad, I almost threw up. The car journey back was horrendous. 

A bath. Still smelled bad. 

Well, he reeked of death. He was rolling around in a carcass. 

Event 2:
On a hike yesterday. I came across a huge garter snake. I thought it would be fun for him to see a snake, and generally see how he behaved around snakes. So I lightly pinned the garter and called him - he came, he sniffed. Seemed little interested. The garter now starts releasing it`s musk. It`s a horrible smelling substance. So "Z" suddenly is all interested in the snake and starts rubbing himself against the snake, and the snake starts striking him. He`s least bothered with the strikes, he just wants the horrible smelling musk on him. I was astonished by his behavior. So I took the snake away and let it in the woods. He went back after the snake!

I had thought I would hike with Z through the Western Ghats of India. After seeing this behavior, I`ll have to rethink it. The snakes there are unforgiving.


----------



## EuroVizion (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry, but I don't see the point in ever stirring a dog's curiosity with a snake. What if the next time she is off in the woods out of sight and finds a snake instead of a carcass? I certainly would not expect a pup to tell the difference between a nonpoisonous snake and a real threat. As with any potential (but unrecognized) danger...like a car...i think your pup should follow a clear direction to avoid a problem, and not consider it an opportunity to play. I would hope my dog would freeze, or come when recalled, if I indicated to her to do so to avoid a danger. Since you have snakes in your area, I humbly ask that you consider how you will work your pup through another encounter in the future.
My V is almost six months old now, and has never had a toy that looked like an animal I didn't want her to mess with. While I am sure I may be surprised on a future walk in the woods, I am at least confident that she won't automatically consider squirrels, rats, or snakes to be potential chew toys because we don't have them at home. If she bags a bird, a dummy, a dragon, or an elusive wild Kong while we're out and about, however, there will certainly be some extra gravy on her kibble. Please consider what you want your Vizsla to recognize as fun.


----------



## san24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, this guy is naturally curious. He`s picked up frogs and insects before on his own, without me "introducing" them. It`s better I see how he reacts to different things, than me being surprised later. Now I know what to expect.

As for toys looking like certain animals, thats more for humans than dogs. I don`t think they equate a toy squirrel to a real squirrel. The smell, the feel, the taste. You have to realize that there senses are very heightened. A toy squirrel will not smell like a real squirrel. Their instincts kick with the movements and smell of a real squirrel, toy squirrel .. not so much.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My pup found a Raccoons carcass on a trail walk, he had climbed down into the canyon where I could only see him and had no way to go get him. Very bad dog, totally ignored me so I just started to leave him... then he panicked. But OMG did he stink, and we both stank by the time I got him home, because he kept rubbing on my leg. YUCK!! Ever after, he would look for that spot, and actually brought mu Hubby the skull. I had warned him not to let him get down there. "men never listen"
Here in CA we cannot let our pups be curious about critters AT ALL!! Not with Skunks, Raccoon, Rattle snakes, scat from any number of vermin. Last spring, I had to bring a special bag to pick up the dead Gopher pups that mom obviously pushed to the surface when they were still born. My dogs thought they were a special treat. Gross.
OH Yes!!! 
Worst of all!! My Weimaraner found and ate some sort of fungus in the forest in Mammoth ... She would have died that night had we not stayed with her constantly and kept her among the living. She had 3 legs in the grave. 
Danger lurks in the strangest places, and Dogs curiosity can surly be the death of them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dogs first snake encounter went differently than yours.
Cash was already ecollar trained at the time. He came across a cottonmouth trying to get some sun on a cold day. He was unsure of it in the tall grass, and pointed it from a short distance. As soon as I saw what had his attention, I pulled him to me, and tied him where he could not see me or the snake as I killed it. I let him back loose, knowing full well where he would head. As soon as he went to put his nose on the snake, I push the button on the collar, that was turned up higher than normal. He leaped in the air and ran back to me. 
His thoughts were "Save me momma, that thing is bad, and it got me."
Now after a couple of Snake avoidance clinics, your can not force him to go near a snake. He thinks they are the scarcest creatures on the planet.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think the smells of what could be keep me from introducing our dogs to any creatures. One of their favorite things to do is roll in dead fish at the lake. 

Before Bristol (I can hardly remember there was ever a before) - we had our labs out hunting and Meg got into a slew. She smelled awful - the slew was stagnant water combined with ND clay. Disgusting! I made my husband ride in the back of the truck with her on the way home. Then I made him bathe her too.


----------

